# August-September Challenge, Turn a Box



## trc65 (Aug 5, 2022)

My rational for this challenge is simple, I've never really turned one. Thinking about making some for Christmas this year, and thought the challenge would force me to start thinking about them. I've also been thinking about learning thread chasing, and maybe someone will turn a box with threads and we can convince them to do a little tutorial - hint hint!!

Specifics:

Turn a box. The box must have a fitted lid. 

Use any materials you like as long as a portion of it is wood.

Use any embellishment you like, or let the wood speak for itself.

Turn a traditional box, an acorn, Easter egg, nested dolls or any other design you can conjure. 

Submit picture(s) of it by September 18, 2022, 10:00 pm CST.

Have fun, and I'll see if I can find some vids or other tutorials to post here to give folks some ideas and tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Aug 5, 2022)

Here is a box tutorial posted on the AAW forum by John Lucas

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Krume (Aug 6, 2022)

Attached is a slide show of a class I give on turned lidded boxes. I turn a lidded box and bottle stopper in each species of wood in my collection. Because the lidded boxes take longer to turn, only have 208 done with the about 700 species cut into a cube waiting to be turned. Will post some pictures of a couple of the boxes in another post.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Krume (Aug 6, 2022)

Here are some photos of lidded boxes. All these boxes are simple ones as the design shows off the species of wood with the side and end grain showing the species without modifications.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 6, 2022)

Hand chasing threads - I've never seen a demonstration better than Allan Batty's. He shows the techniques, and then makes a threaded acorn box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 6, 2022)

@Krume. Thanks for the tutorial and the great examples you've turned. That should really help anyone looking for some ideas.

@duncsuss thanks for posting Allan's video. The skills that he shows make everything look effortless!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 6, 2022)

Couldn’t resist. Some of my past boxes.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Aug 17, 2022)

I saw these waterfall boxes from Cindy Drozda not long ago and it was instantly on my list. This challenge actually got me to bump it to the top of the list so I would actually make one. $20 for the video course and I two evening in the garage and I love it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 17, 2022)

Awesome job Jason! That one is going to be hard to beat. What wood did you use for the base and finial?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 17, 2022)

Jason Goodrich said:


> I saw these waterfall boxes from Cindy Drozda not long ago and it was instantly on my list. This challenge actually got me to bump it to the top of the list so I would actually make one. $20 for the video course and I two evening in the garage and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 230234
> 
> ...


That is a nice box. Drozda is talented. Where is yours?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 17, 2022)

Been trying to come up with a unique idea. You sure did. Nicely done.


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 17, 2022)

Wow!! That is freaking awesome!!


----------



## Greenacres2 (Aug 17, 2022)

I can't believe i get to hang out here--gotta mop up my desk and floor before the rest of our office gets here!! Beautiful @Jason Goodrich !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Aug 17, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Awesome job Jason! That one is going to be hard to beat. What wood did you use for the base and finial?


Thanks. I used elm burl and African black wood. It it 9” tall and 9” wide. I have an awesome hardwood store in town, Gilmer, they have a lot of musical instrument blanks including Blackwood for clarinets. The rejects are a really good price and still very good condition. The bell blanks are great for bases.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 17, 2022)

Jason Goodrich said:


> Thanks. I used elm burl and African black wood. It it 9” tall and 9” wide. I have an awesome hardwood store in town, Gilmer, they have a lot of musical instrument blanks including Blackwood for clarinets. The rejects are a really good price and still very good condition. The bell blanks are great for bases.


Beautiful combination of woods and extremely well executed!!


----------



## SENC (Aug 17, 2022)

Stunning!


----------



## trc65 (Aug 17, 2022)

Somebody just upped the ante on this challenge!! Great work Jason!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 17, 2022)

Jason Goodrich said:


> Thanks. I used elm burl and African black wood. It it 9” tall and 9” wide. I have an awesome hardwood store in town, Gilmer, they have a lot of musical instrument blanks including Blackwood for clarinets. The rejects are a really good price and still very good condition. The bell blanks are great for bases.


Gilmer’s is on my bucket list. One of my close buddies was there last week.


----------



## trc65 (Aug 18, 2022)

In case anyone needs some design ideas or guidance on boxes in general, just bought this book. Only paged through it quickly so far, but it appears to be another quality Raffan book.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 18, 2022)

trc65 said:


> In case anyone needs some design ideas or guidance on boxes in general, just bought this book. Only paged through it quickly so far, but it appears to be another quality Raffan book.
> 
> View attachment 230283


Great idea! I use new projects as an excuse for new tools, as well! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 18, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Great idea! I use new projects as an excuse for new tools, as well! Chuck


yep, wood turning comes to mind...........

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 21, 2022)

Jerry @Nubsnstubs traded me this Palo Verde. It has been sitting around taunting me ever since. I finally stuck a blade in it and enjoyed it very much. The smell was as much fun as the turning. Finally traded my center out to a faceplate. Guess I have to finish some of those other things now that my excuses ran out. ...oh, wait! I gotta work on the (thing) first.... be back with those projects in a few weeks... or months
For now, the box/candle holder from you know where. Well, as long as you know where Jerry lives.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 29, 2022)

And so it begins. Holly.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## William Tanner (Aug 29, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> And so it begins. Holly.
> 
> View attachment 230695


Got a little bit done today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65 (Aug 29, 2022)

Looking good Bill, appears to be some interesting things you are revealing on that piece.


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 29, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Looking good Bill, appears to be some interesting things you are revealing on that piece.


Yes Tim. Would have been tossed into the firewood pile had it not been holly. Piece came to me from Western Washington. I think some of the visible damage was caused by a chain saw. A plan for this just came to me yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 29, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> Yes Tim. Would have been tossed into the firewood pile had it not been holly. Piece came to me from Western Washington. I think some of the visible damage was caused by a chain saw. A plan for this just came to me yesterday.


Not to get off subject, but does Holly burn very well? Chuck


----------



## Rocking RP (Sep 5, 2022)

Salt cedar body, lid something I got from @Byron Barker, knob is short piece of koa. Body is 6.25” tall, id is 4.25“, OAH is 8”.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 5, 2022)

Rocking RP said:


> Salt cedar body, lid something I got from @Byron Barker, knob is short piece of koa. Body is 6.25” tall, id is 4.25“, OAH is 8”.


----------



## Rocking RP (Sep 6, 2022)

Guess would help if I attached photos. See above

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2022)

Beautiful box Roger! Love the wood and the beads are a great accent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2022)

Rocking RP said:


> Salt cedar body, lid something I got from @Byron Barker, knob is short piece of koa. Body is 6.25” tall, id is 4.25“, OAH is 8”.
> 
> View attachment 230937
> 
> View attachment 230938


Love the inside shot, in particular! Very cool with the ripples coming up as if liquid. Well done!


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 7, 2022)

Here's what I'm referring to as my "Pot Call Box" and will probably be used to keep my spurs in. Walnut body with a slate call for the top. The knob is a whitetail antler tine. Finished with Tried and True Original Finish. Great contest Tim!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Peter White (Sep 7, 2022)

Looks great very well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 7, 2022)

Most excellent! Size? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 7, 2022)

Very nice Steve! Simple elegant lines make this a great piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 8, 2022)

Krume said:


> Here are some photos of lidded boxes. All these boxes are simple ones as the design shows off the species of wood with the side and end grain showing the species without modifications.
> 
> View attachment 229966
> 
> ...


Eric, if you get some time, could you edit your pictured post and write the ID under each picture of the species you used. Many viewers would really gain form such.


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 8, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Most excellent! Size? Chuck



Thanks Chuck and everyone! It's 4" in diameter and 3.5" tall, without the antler tine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 12, 2022)

A bump and reminder to get going on your boxes. I finished a prototype yesterday, and squeezed out some time tonight to get a good start on my entry. Still plenty of time to start something and get it finished by Sunday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 12, 2022)

Been working on mine. The harpoon is done other than the finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 17, 2022)

Here is my entry. Maple 3"x3", wood burner and ink markers used on the turned beads.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 17, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Here is my entry. Maple 3"x3", wood burner and ink markers used on the turned beads.
> 
> View attachment 231449
> 
> ...


Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 17, 2022)

Tim, great culmination of several of the things you have been creating. Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 17, 2022)

Awesome curb appeal. Executed a great idea Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 17, 2022)

I had done several boxes lately with Dan so wasn’t going to submit an entry unless I could come up with an idea that was different. I eventually decided to do a this penguin box. The harpoon is African black wood, the hat is big leaf maple and the body is that piece of holly that I posted earlier in this thread. I used the airbrush and a paint brush for the acylic paints. I was liking my penguin until the wife asked me today why the harpooning of a nun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65 (Sep 17, 2022)

Had to use the funny reaction to your post for the "harpooning a nun" comment, but your penguin box is way cool! 

I'm always searching for some different Christmas/winter themed projects, and you've given me a couple different ideas with the penguin box and the use of paints.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 17, 2022)

I forgot to mention that the head is crab apple. Also, it is nine inches tall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 17, 2022)

That’s right Tm, I remember your penguins. They are cool. I did this little one several years ago for the club Christmas party. It is also box for toothpicks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 18, 2022)

Great job Tim and Bill! Another good contest coming to a close.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------

